# The Incredibles



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

What did you think of it?

Action was very fast and furious. Younger kids might be a little overwhelmed. The rest of us will have a good old time.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Two thumbs way up!!! Wife, #2 daughter, and I caught the 10:30 AM showing this morning (golly, I hope Bogy doesn't see this post). The place was packed! What a great movie. Since I've put on a few pounds these last 3-4 yrs., my wife and daughter had a good belly laugh at my expense.

Treat yourself to a fun couple of hours and go see this show.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

WAY fun, with some real meaty plot points for the adults to chomp on. A couple REAL dark moments for a Pixar film (Mr. Incredible faces a REAL intense moment of loss for one sec. (I don't want to say more for fear of someone crying foul for revealing spoilers). Hey, then again they killed off Nemo's Mom in the first 5 minutes. 

Plus, Is it wrong that I'm attracted to Elastigirl?


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Elastigirl is HOT! 

This is a great movie! I thought it was a little intense for younger kids but I discussed it with my 6 year old after watching, and he is fine with it. I guess today's kids, even at that early age, are already desensitized.

Well worth watching, but I guess $70 million over the weekend proves that. I'm anxious to see what happens with Pixar now that their relationship with Disney is ending. Is there a studio that has a better track record than Pixar? Toy Story 1 & 2, Nemo, Monsters Inc., A Bugs Life - talk about a string of hits!

.
.
.

I don't think this is a spoiler, but actually the movie makes a good point about being all that you can be, and not settling for mediocrity.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The scary thing is that A Bug's Life was probably their "Weakest" offering.

I'm a little nervous about next year's movie, "Cars", though.... I can't shake the feeling it will be like a whole movie revolving around the cigar chomping yellow taxi from Roger Rabbit..... Eh.

That being said, Pixar spanks Shrek2 in 2004 in the quality dept. and should win best animated feature at the Oscars......


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Yes, "Cars" looks pretty lame, but I'll reserve final judgement until I see it. To be honest, I wasn't too excited about seeing The Incredibles either. Personally, I think Pixar should stick to animals, toys, bugs, monsters, etc, not humans. But who am I to argue with their success?


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Actually, the Incredibles was my most favorite Pixar film so far with Nemo running a close 2nd.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

BobMurdoch said:


> Plus, Is it wrong that I'm attracted to Elastigirl?


No. It's not wrong to be attacted to a children's cartoon character. I was attracted to Jessica Rabbit when Roger Rabbit came out. Of course I was 9 at the time though...

I know what you mean though. I was thinking it too.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The Princess from the old Dragon's Lair video game wasn't bad either......


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

While i enjoyed the Incredibles, i still prefer both Shrek's (may be my infantile personality). Actually i enjoyed the cartoon before the Incredibles more than the main feature.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I could help thinking, during the short film opener, that *this* was the kind of stuff Disney *used* to do when Walt was running things.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just saw The Incredibles this evening. What a great movie! I was a little skeptical especially during the first half but in the second half it really picks up and turns out being loads of fun and laughs. Definitely worth a look. See it now!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A friend and I saw it last Saturday. (The original plan was to be a foursome, but the other two friends got delayed, so they saw the following showing and we gather afterwards).

Dang good movie. We were laughing the whole way through. Admittedly, some of the actions looked like marionettes, but Pixar follows the tradition of "the story comes first, and the computer animation assists in telling the story". A hole was left open for a sequel, but Brad Bird says that there will be no sequel. You may want to check out his other film, _The Iron Giant_, which was overlooked in the theaters.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

djlong said:


> I could help thinking, during the short film opener, that *this* was the kind of stuff Disney *used* to do when Walt was running things.


Yes, I am part of a group of disgruntled Disney stockholders, led by Roy Disney and Stanley Gold. (www.savedisney.com). We want to restore the Disney "magic" to ther company. I was appalled when I visited California Disneyland a couple of years ago and saw the neglect. The park was akin to a secondrate amusement park rather than a jewel of the Disney organization as it once was.

While hand-painted cel animation may be a thing of the past in this computer age, Disney's joint ventures with Pixar had that same magic that wioulf have made Walt proud. I had hoped that the collaboration would have continued, but Eisner threw a monkey wrench in the works.

I personally haven't seen the film yet, but I hear it is great!


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

RichW said:


> ... I personally haven't seen the film yet, but I hear it is great!


The Incredibles is a great movie! My five year old daughter and I saw it on Friday. It's a great family film. Funny, lots of action, good plot line and the computer animation is so cool to look at it each time I see a Pixar film.

We also liked Shark Tales, a Dreamworks computer animated film. We are looking forward to seeing Polar Express. If you like these films and/or you have kids, go see this movie.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

If you see both, see Shark Tales first. If you see The Incredibles first, Shark Tales will probably be disappointing..

Yeah I subscribed to the Save Disney newsletter.. At least some of Disneyland appears to be coming back with the new reort president. But I couldn't believe how far tomorrowland has fallen based on a web-based photo essay I saw.. The PeopleMover is now an empty track and the Rocket Rods are gone! The place looked like a 21st century ghost-town in those pictures!


----------



## compubit (Jun 8, 2004)

Definitely enjoyed the movie - wouldn't be surprised if there is a Sequel (although when I just typed it, I typed SQL - for all you computer guys out there!)...

I remember my first couple of times at Disneyland in the 90s - trash on the ground, cigarette butts. A far cry from what I remember at Disney World in Florida - someone dropped a napkin and 3 workers scrambled to be the first to pick it up...

My last time was about 2 years ago, and Disneyland definitely was looking better - I'm sure adding the California Adventure prompted some of the cleanup.

Jim


----------



## Argono (May 21, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Dang good movie. We were laughing the whole way through. Admittedly, some of the actions looked like marionettes, but Pixar follows the tradition of "the story comes first, and the computer animation assists in telling the story". A hole was left open for a sequel, but Brad Bird says that there will be no sequel. You may want to check out his other film, _The Iron Giant_, which was overlooked in the theaters.


I hope that decision is reversed. The Incredibles was the best movie I've seen since Spider-Man 2. I really like superhero stories that are well-told and this one was very well-told. There's easily enough subject matter for 2 sequels.

The big thing is how things will shake out now that Pixar and Disney are parting ways? Like, how good will Toy Story 3 be? Will there be an Incredibles sequel (hope so) and who will do it?

Cars (I believe it's about NASCAR), should be interesting. The pickup (or is it tow truck) is voiced by Larry The Cable Guy, FWIW....


----------

